# PO4 Lamotte or hach kit recommendations



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

What model number Hach kit should I get to measure PO4? Has anyone used the Lamotte PO4 kit? What is a AccuVac Kit?
Hach.com


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I use Lamotte co2 nitrate and po4 test kits. All pretty good. Go by color comparison on No3 and Po4. Easy to follow instructions. If you have good eyes they are accurate.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The problem I have with the No3 kit is the colors for 1 and 2 look the same. The hach kit looks better, so I am going to try that one next time around. I guess with the lamotte PO4's range of 0-2ppm, the color should be easier to figure out?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

When I first got my Lamotte nitrate kit, 1 and 2 *were* the same. Either that or they were reversed. I can't really remember. I know because I compared my comparitor to a friend's.

Anyway, Lamotte sent me a new one without any problem, but I suppose it's always possible that it has happened to others from time to time. 1 and 2 look different enough on the the one I have now.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Out of curiousity, how much did you people pay for your LaMotte kits?

I finally managed to track down a LaMotte distributor here in Europe and he's quoting me EUR 62 (US$70) for the Nitrate kit, EUR 93 (US$107) for the phosphate kit and EUR 108 (US$125) for the Fe kit.

Are these prices normal for the LaMotte kits? I knew they were supposed to be expensive as they are said to be very good, but this much?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.reefsplendor.com/pages/lamotte/lamotte.1.html
you can get the kits direct from lamotte. You just have to call them to place the order.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I tried LaMotte directly and they sent me to their European distributor who gave me those prices...


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Got my lamotte n03- kit off ebay for $30. I also got a used Hach Fe++ kit from the last AGA meeting for $10 . But anyway I would keep a lookout on ebay.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

They half a shelf life. Have yours expired?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

good prices,
http://www.aquasales.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/asstore/lmtestkit.html?L+aquasale+kejr6020+1103922761


----------

